# Hydraulic remote lever



## Stieger (8 mo ago)

Have a blade on a 9270 and lever locks in up position but when put in neutral blade drops by itself.....is it lever or something else.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Steiger, welcome to the forum.

If this is a hydraulic remote valve you are referring to, you apparently have internal leakage within the valve itself.


----------

